# Hi - I'm from Jeff's IBS board, and I think I'm realizing what's WRONG with me!!



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

I suffer from IBS "D", and have been reading about Fibro and CFS over here lately. I have had 90% of the symptoms you guys describe for about 2 years now. Also, I feel very "bitchy" all the time, and get upset very easily over the dumbest things. The pain is mostly in my legs and back, but I also get headaches, my feet get stiff, and I wheeze all the time. Dr says he doesn't really see the signs of asthma, but there is obviously something wrong.Just wondering if any of you have found anything that REALLY works for you? Any info would be greatly appreciated







Thanks


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Torpedo Butt, (excuse me for laughing at your name). Please see under DonnaB's recent posting for Candida for a couple of books to read that I mentioned, and see if you fit the discription. You might want to try an Allergy Clinic that tests and treats Candida and Food Allergies to find out if you have any problems there. I'm thinking about seeing an endocrinologist now to check various hormone levels. It is something Dr. Teitelbaum mentions to check besides the allergies. When I am uncomfortable, I get real irritable too. Good Luck to you. ------------------


----------

